# 28mm Proxy miniatures. (IG)



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys, its comrade. I was going through the internet and I founf these cool sites that offer models in the 28mm Range that could be used as guardsmen, thought some of yall would find em interesting.

WWI style 28mm troops

Future Soviets/ American troops

Present Time Greatcoat infantry

Heavy armored infantry/ stormtrooper proxies.

Future American/ German forces

All I feel Like posting at this time.....there was one more a few years ago where you could buy 40 plastic troops, for $40......but unfortunatly they went bankrupt, hope you guys like these ones. :B):


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

very useful =] cheers


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some good links there comrade. Has anybody bought any of these figures and what is the scale/quality like?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The Pig iron pieces are good as IG replacements (the kolony militia would make good stand-ins for krieg). I use PiP helmets on my guard in place of the cadian ones. I like my stormtroopers of the corpse-god wearing featureless visored helmets, because ALL good henchpeople should be wearing them.

The Urban War figs are slightly larger than GW humans, but the viridian interdiction guys make nice arbites.


----------

